# Flail to fixed blade power rake DIY



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I bought a used Blue Bird PR18 last spring. It came with flail blades and they did a good job for the prep work during my renovation but I wanted to upgrade it for continued use on my Bermuda. They sell a delta blade cartridge for it but I didn't feel like spending $400 on it.

I started with some paper templates to find what width of material would work best. The middle shaft is 1.125" so I decided to go with 1.25" wide blades so the ears of the blade would wrap around it for strength. Once I got it all sorted out on paper I just transferred it to metal. I ended up being able to make 2 blades at once since I needed the fixed end of the blade to be a 1.125" half circle. I made a metal blank with the 3 holes in the correct position. The outer holes were .5" with the big center hole being 1.125" after those were drilled out I simply cut it in half with an angle grinder... repeat 15 more times.

Here you can see the differences between the fixed and flail blades. 









I used some conduit I had laying around for the spacers. Blades are a little under 1" apart. 









Here are few pics of the finished product and a trial run to make sure nothing was going to fly off at a high rate of speed. 
















After the rotary clean up









Cost break down:

$25 for the metal 
$30 in drill bits
$10 for the 1/2" treaded rod
$5 in nuts and washers
$70 total cost :mrgreen:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Looks great J_nick @ 1/6 the cost!!!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Nice!! I picked one up last fall too. Going to come in handy in more ways than one.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

With the fixed blade, what happens when you hit something solid (or large rock)? Is the a slip clutch?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

It doesn't have a slip clutch just one belt that spins it. I'm not sure what would happen if you hit something that didn't give. I know MQ has some claw marks on his back porch from his. From my experience when the blades get a lot of traction it just tries to gain speed and you have to hold on a little tighter.

I don't think the blades would come to a complete stop if you hit something substantial. It would either bend some blades and or cause the whole machine to lift off the ground. I should have weighed it while it was out but it's not light, there's a lot of rotational energy there.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Nice work J_nick. I was using the dethatcher on my yard when I was cleaning it up last year after the kill, and something came loose, and stuff started banging around. I quickly released the engagement handle, and had to pick up various blades and spacers out of the area. Wasn't pretty, but I imagine if you hit a rock, it'd make a bang.

BTW, time to update the kill scoreboard for 2018.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> BTW, time to update the kill scoreboard for 2018.


It's been a quiet year so far. I hope they aren't planning a major attack. We hadn't had any moisture for over 3 months so I imagine they were just deeper underground. Scoreboard is 0-0 right now, I did notice some mole activity back by our barn the other day but was to lazy to walk over to the garage to get the trap... his day will come.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, time to update the kill scoreboard for 2018.
> ...


I looked over at my neighbor's yard, and he's had a plunger type trap set in the front for nearly a week. When I put my trap over there, it was the next day and the bugger was dead. I believe in the scissor trap, and putting a bucket over it method.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

:thumbup: looks great!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I used the power rake for its first full test and was very impressed by how it preformed. It worked a lot better than I thought it would, I think I'll be able to use it during the growing season without making the lawn look absolutely horrible.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

J_nick said:


> It doesn't have a slip clutch just one belt that spins it. I'm not sure what would happen if you hit something that didn't give. I know MQ has some claw marks on his back porch from his. From my experience when the blades get a lot of traction it just tries to gain speed and you have to hold on a little tighter.
> 
> I don't think the blades would come to a complete stop if you hit something substantial. It would either bend some blades and or cause the whole machine to lift off the ground. I should have weighed it while it was out but it's not light, there's a lot of rotational energy there.


Belts slip at some point, saving hardware. The worst would be if that shaft were turned by a chain and sprocket. There is no give in that unless there is a shear key in the sprockets.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@J_nick What was the going rate for a used verticutter?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> J_nick What was the going rate for a used verticutter?


I probably overpaid for it but I really wanted it so I bought it. Found it on Craigslist for $500 but talked him down to $400. It has a bag on it which I hear is a desirable feature and adds quite a bit to the price. It doesn't catch much on reel low Bermuda but works good on longer stuff.


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

Well done! Works and did the job! Can't ask for much more than that.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Great to see that everything worked out with your modifications!


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Those pix look like it's working great. What was your depth setting ? (approximately)


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

gene_stl said:


> Those pix look like it's working great. What was your depth setting ? (approximately)


I started out just above concrete level but twisted it down as I went until I was happy with how it looked. I'd say the HOC was around - 1/8" just slightly under the soil level.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

:thumbup:


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Updated pic from this years scalp. The first couple pictures on common Bermuda don't do it justice.


----------

